# A Hard Day's Work!



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Spent almost the whole day today giving my car a good going over. Cleaned the roof with baby bath, cleaned the wheels, washed the car (Meguiars NXT), dried the car, clay barred all over (with Meguiars quick detailer), then the Meguiars 3 step crystal system (paint cleaner then polish then wax). Absolutely flippin' knackered but really very happy with the results:




























First time I've cleaned a car "properly" (i.e. more than a wash and simple wax) and I'm really pleased with the results - the paint is so smooth now I reckon I've knocked half a second off the 0-62 because of the lack of drag ;-)

Thanks to the folks that posted all the guides, it's excellent reading for car cleaning noobs like myself


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks good - shame it will be horrid again in a couple of miles!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Good job done, only to do it all again next weekend


----------



## V6graeme (Apr 29, 2012)

The results are definitely worth the effort, but then i would say that no having done it :lol:


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

looks good - So when are you going to buy the machine polisher now that you've got the bug! :lol:


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

digital_dreamer said:


> looks good - So when are you going to buy the machine polisher now that you've got the bug! :lol:


My Dad has a cheap one, but not sure I want to use it .. I can do less damage with my hands


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Wise man!!!

Cheap tool.... can end up costing you.

Start with a da polisher and loads of reading and your be fine!


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

digital_dreamer said:


> Wise man!!!
> 
> Cheap tool.... can end up costing you.
> 
> Start with a da polisher and loads of reading and your be fine!


I can do damage with a cheap one or an expensive one I'm sure


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I fancy buying a DA is there much risk if damage especially too the plastic bumpers?


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks great...I use meguairs 123 step products, Really good stuff!!!


----------

